# Loving this site!



## ReefDonkey08 (Apr 4, 2019)

Man, I went down a serious rabbit-hole last night on a skiff build. I've always wanted to do something like this, but I don't know the first thing about it. Certainly willing to learn. Ideally I'd love to build a skiff for fishing the super shallow waters of the Texas Coast.

Just wanted to say a big thanks to all you guys in the skiff building community. You've really sparked my interest.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Welcome. It’s like Hotel California here. “You can check in anytime you want, but you can never leave...”


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

yep wecome!


----------



## ReefDonkey08 (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm still searching the site and haven't come across any yet, but are there any tunnel hull or catamaran builds? Really looking to go into some super skinny stuff.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2019)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Bateau might have a tunnel skiff plan.


----------



## Stephen Wells (Apr 5, 2019)

I am new to this site too and loving it!


----------



## ReefDonkey08 (Apr 4, 2019)

BassFlats said:


> Bateau might have a tunnel skiff plan.



I went onto their site, and while the info is amazing, they could certainly spruce up their website. I once saw a guy up here in the DFW building his own Franken-boat. It was insane. A carolina flare on the bow coming and a tunnel hull at the Stern. He's since moved away.


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

Some nice Flats Stalker 18 builds here and on Bateau...cool, light design.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lots of good info and some good folks too.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. A collective wealth of knowledge among the many members on here.


----------

